# What do your Christmas trees look like?



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Mine look like crap - I had NO time this year..  But they'll do..  Post yours,please!  (I'm nosey).

The purple one is in my livingroom.  The other is in my TV room..


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

I think your trees look wonderful Shattered.

I don't have one. What's the point when you're single and live alone. Besides, I'm afraid my eighteen pound cat would climb it and knock it over. I *KNOW* he'd have fun with dangling ornaments.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I think your trees look wonderful Shattered.
> 
> I don't have one. What's the point when you're single and live alone. Besides, I'm afraid my eighteen pound cat would climb it and knock it over. I *KNOW* he'd have fun with dangling ornaments.



Gotta get'm his own tree, and then he'll leave yours alone..  My cats have a 2' lighted tree with garland, ornaments, and their own tree skirt and "gift" boxes.  They beat the ever living hell out of it every night, and I just put it back together the next morning and they leave my trees alone.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Gotta get'm his own tree, and then he'll leave yours alone..  My cats have a 2' lighted tree with garland, ornaments, and their own tree skirt and "gift" boxes.  They beat the ever living hell out of it every night, and I just put it back together the next morning and they leave my trees alone.



Good idea. But as soon as I hit the door and leave for work, the "other" tree would be toast...   

This beast of mine is on top of and into everything he KNOWS he's not supposed to be as soon as I'm gone. I know. He leaves clues to where he's been. Like little chunks of litter "on the counter". Or cat hair "on the furniture". He KNOWS that stuff is off limits, but hey, I'm not there, and cats are sneaky.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

I mean look at him. This guy just EXUDES attitude... "I'll do as I damn well please". LOL! Rotten cat.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Awww!  His name should be Moose.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

Believe it or not, his name is Button's, because he USED to look like this. As the old saying goes, "cute as a button". He sure was a little tornado...


----------



## Shattered (Dec 12, 2004)

Looks can be deceiving as hell, can't they.  

I suppose cat pics will do, but you really should get a tree.


----------



## 007 (Dec 12, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Looks can be deceiving as hell, can't they.
> 
> I suppose cat pics will do, but you really should get a tree.



Maybe next year.


----------



## pretender (Dec 13, 2004)

I'll take some pics of my trees but don't know how to post them.  Mine really are pretty.  Well I think so anyway.


----------



## pennyville73 (Dec 13, 2004)

Here's mine...It looks prettier at night...lol


----------



## pretender (Dec 13, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I don't have one. What's the point when you're single and live alone.



Now that's just sad.  Decorating puts me in the spirit.  
Someone splan to me how to do the pic thing...... please!!!!


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 13, 2004)

Mines great---it looks like 400 kindergarten kids picked up everthing they could find in the neighborhood and stuck it on the tree !


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 13, 2004)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> Believe it or not, his name is Button's, because he USED to look like this. As the old saying goes, "cute as a button". He sure was a little tornado...




Oh my god, what a cute kitten........I wish I had pictures of mine as babies.  Mine grab the ornaments off the bottom of the tree and bat them around the rug like hockey pucks


----------



## dmp (Dec 13, 2004)

Ours... 

and one of our cats, also orange and white, catching a nap before the presents were placed.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 13, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> Ours...
> 
> and one of our cats, also orange and white, catching a nap before the presents were placed.



WOW!  That thing is HUGE.  (And gorgeous!)


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 13, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> WOW!  That thing is HUGE.  (And gorgeous!)


Thank You!!!
 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Shattered (Dec 13, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Thank You!!!
> :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 13, 2004)

Darin, that is a beautiful tree!!


----------



## Bonnie (Dec 13, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Mine look like crap - I had NO time this year..  But they'll do..  Post yours,please!  (I'm nosey).
> 
> The purple one is in my livingroom.  The other is in my TV room..



You put up two trees?  Very nice, mine isn't up yet


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 13, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

>


You set yourself up for that one!!!


----------



## Shattered (Dec 13, 2004)

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> You set yourself up for that one!!!



And you just HAD to deliver.  :


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 13, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> And you just HAD to deliver.  :


ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shattered (Dec 13, 2004)

Bonnie said:
			
		

> You put up two trees?  Very nice, mine isn't up yet



Yup.  I didn't get to put my kitchen tree up, tho.  No time.


----------



## dmp (Dec 13, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> WOW!  That thing is HUGE.  (And gorgeous!)




7' - from Costco - pre-lit, 1500 lights. 

Mary does the decorations.


----------



## Shattered (Dec 13, 2004)

-=d=- said:
			
		

> 7' - from Costco - pre-lit, 1500 lights.
> 
> Mary does the decorations.




You should buy her something that glitters as much as the tree does.


----------



## dmp (Dec 13, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> You should buy her something that glitters as much as the tree does.



good idea - since Cubic Zerconia is so cheap lately.... 

Neither of us is 'buying' for the other this Christmas...so I'm off the hook!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 14, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> Now that's just sad.  Decorating puts me in the spirit.
> Someone splan to me how to do the pic thing...... please!!!!




Use picvault.  Set your pictures up there, the site gives the HTML code that allows you to post the pictures on message boards.

It is in the announcements in the Picture area.


----------



## pretender (Dec 14, 2004)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Use picvault.  Set your pictures up there, the site gives the HTML code that allows you to post the pictures on message boards.
> 
> It is in the announcements in the Picture area.


  Thanks no1


----------



## Shattered (Dec 15, 2004)

Ok, everyone quit being scroogy, and post your trees, dangit.


----------



## Richard & Tammy (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 007 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretender said:
			
		

> Thanks no1



Either that, or use what I use, http://www.walagata.com They're an internet image hosting site where you upload your pictures to them, and then they give you a url to the picture for you to use here.


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO (Dec 16, 2004)

My tree is one of those fiber optic do dads.
It's like 4 feet tall. No lights required!
I'm lazy ok...


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 23, 2004)

Never had a flocked tree before...It's a pain to put lights on and It sure is white!


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 23, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Never had a flocked tree before...It's a pain to put lights on and It sure is white!


  damn--mines about to dry up and shrivel away--watered regularly and eveything. Too dry now to even risk turning the lights on.  Oh well


----------



## CSM (Dec 23, 2004)

Me no got no tree, but these sure are purty.


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 23, 2004)

Well look at all you can choose from!
Just set the puter where you want it and
presto...Pull up the pic!


----------



## CSM (Dec 23, 2004)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well look at all you can choose from!
> Just set the puter where you want it and
> presto...Pull up the pic!


 LOL you dont know how close to the truth you are!


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 23, 2004)

And clean up will be a snap, too!


----------



## Shattered (Dec 23, 2004)

Beeeeeeeeeauuuuuuuuuutiful tree..  

Is that brightly wrapped box off to the left for me??


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 23, 2004)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Beeeeeeeeeauuuuuuuuuutiful tree..
> 
> Is that brightly wrapped box off to the left for me??


 Thanks..It could be better..I really didn't take the time I should have with the lights, but it'll do...The box? What box? Santa hasn't been by yet.


----------

